# Most muskie caught in a day



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

What is your best day of muskie fishing as far as numbers go?

My best day was casting for a few hours before the sun set. I caught 5 and lost the 6th one all in about a 45 minute span. It was intense to say the least! The fish ranged from the mid to upper 30 inch range.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Best day ever 11 fish 32 to 48 Chemong Lake, 

At West Branch I have had 3  4 fish days, 7  3 fish days, More 1 and 2 fish days then I will add up and well over a 1000 NO fish days


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Best numbers day ever was on Caesar Creek last year.

A buddy and I had 17 rips trolling and boated 11 of them. A few of them were in the low 30's, most were in the upper 30's to low 40's and the largest were 44" & 49". It was a scorching late July day and all the action occured during the brightest & hottest point of the day??? I'll never forget it and will probably never be able to reproduce the same results again.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

It was 11 or 12 on Chemong in one day and many rips too... and we thought we would score big in the tournament the next day.. I think we caught one, and we worked our butts off for that one...


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I caught six fish, all casting, all on the same bait, but it took me about 10 hrs. biggest was 38, and the smallest was 32,33 inches.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

I have had some AWESOME muskie days in my 11 years of chasing them. I was a part of a 19 muskie/11 landed day that stands out in my mind as the best, possibly the best I will ever be a part of! All of these fish were casting and ranged from 27" to 42". There was a cold front coming in and it did'nt seem to matter what you were throwing, they ate it. Although the most fish that day came on a black bulldawg. There was one time during that day that we doubled. Two muskie in the net at once was CRAZY! I believe the word that came out of my mouth was WOOOOH!

Great muskie conversation, guys! It is 1:34 am and I gotta meet my muskie partner at 7:30 am,lol. Muskie Fever,lol!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Only been after them for three years and in just one lake. Three in one day has been tops so far but did catch two fish between 49" and 50" on the same evening trip.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

This is a cool thread...Sometimes people wouldn't believe you could get double figures in a day, but it is certainly possible in Canada or St. Clair especially. Somehow those places almost seem unfair to mention don't they? Anyway, here are my best days on the water:

12 - Kawartha chain lake, including a 52.5"
12 - St. Clair, none under 40", 50.5" being the biggest
9 - Local PA lake - 15 in the boat 38 was the smallest, 46" biggest...all trolling!

A friend of mine boated 24 fish in a day on St. Clair! Thats crazy!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I don't fish for them but got 6 in 2 hours at alum early spring couple other days 5 in 3-4 hours all at alum on huskys jerks for saugeyes. landed 53 muskies this year at Alum all fishing for saugeyes crazy year.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

My best is 4 and it was this year trolling at Alum. None were big though. FS, those are some crazy numbers especially for a guy that doesnt target them. That's all light action gear to right? If I might ask out of the 53, what was your biggest? Also, any guess on how many you may have lost? Just curious.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

landed 3 and lost 4 more and had 2 more pullbacks,all trolling spoons at salt fork in october this fall.all fish landed were 35-39inches.all lost were 36 to 40inches.also when i slowed down and fished i had a large muskie take ahold of a whitebass as i was bringing it in....the bass didn't make it hahaha. i took over 10 fish in a month fishing for saugeyes there this year and lost 7.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hell, slim beats most while just fishing for saugeye! One time I caught ONE muskie....


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

3 at Leesville last year right before a cold front in May... 2 were caught by my brother! 
2 trolling 1 casting.

Shutupnfish- I'll be joining you on the Lake St Clair quest in 2010!


----------



## woodyandarron (Nov 24, 2009)

Heres another catagory to giggle at. Most Muskies lost in a day. Two years ago at CC We had a 27 fish day trolling. They would hit any thing We dragged behind the boat. We would release one and only get about 30-yards and another one would hit. Had so much action We had about 8-minutes of camera video. We tried to down load it onto our new computer and deleted the whole summer of pics and video. We are not the only ones that had these high numbers. But I will let them tell there stories. The very next day We caught antoher 15 or so fish. Sizes were all over the place. Lots of short fish, but did get the fatest muskie of My life. reached in the net to get some tiny spinner off of it,s back and it did a tarppin leap streight up in the air about 5-foot and landed in the lake,GONE! Got one 47. Had a 18-fish day this summer. My Son got 9-in the net. Me, I hooked 9-and only got one in the net. They was just nipping at the back of the bait. These are all casting. We both hooked two muskies at the same time last summer and lost both fish right at the boat. This summer I hooked 3-fish on a spinner bait in one weekend in the high 40's and lost all 3. Gotta post the good with the bad. It just makes You smarter learning from Your misstakes. Two summers ago I rolled up on Mason and became the camera boat. Got pics of him catching 4-muskies in about 20-minutes out of one tree. Had a couple of 6 and 9 fish days this summer as well biggest was 38 and fat.


----------



## woodyandarron (Nov 24, 2009)

Fished all day by myself, had not seen a fish all day. Decided to go home after one last cast. Made the cast got the lure back to the boat and did not figure 8. Lifted the lure out of the water and a Muskie came out of the water and bounced off the side of My boat trying to get the lure. Did the same thing with a crank bait this summer. Got lazy as the sun was going down and lifted it right out of the water. The fish went nuts right at the boat trashing around looking for it,s dinner. Splashed water onto My sunglasses. And My face.And was gone!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Critter all were caught on light tackle,most 6 pound mono. Others were on 8 pound p-line and a few on braid 10 pound,6 foot or 6-6 medium light rods. I would say lost 10-12 biggest was around 43" that i touched had a high 40's maybe 50 this fall at Alum up north on husky jerk in 2-3 foot water. Got her next to me and tore hook out. A man and his dog witnessed that one. It was a log!!


----------



## Cap'n Karl (Oct 12, 2009)

Mushijobah said:


> Hell, slim beats most while just fishing for saugeye! One time I caught ONE muskie....


If a muskie is a fish of a 1000 casts, how does that play into trolling? I'm still without a muskie, but I'm gonna do whatever it takes to get one next year. So rest assured Mushi, you're still beating someone


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I've heard ..."they say 100 hrs of trolling"


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

ShutUpNFish said:


> This is a cool thread...Sometimes people wouldn't believe you could get double figures in a day, but it is certainly possible in Canada or St. Clair especially. Somehow those places almost seem unfair to mention don't they? Anyway, here are my best days on the water:
> 
> 12 - Kawartha chain lake, including a 52.5"
> 12 - St. Clair, none under 40", 50.5" being the biggest
> ...


What lake were you fishing in the Kawartha Lakes region? I go every summer...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

starcraft36 said:


> What lake were you fishing in the Kawartha Lakes region? I go every summer...


One of the better ones...


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Paul- Were you using a crankbait?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Crankbait it was....an 8" Wiley Musky King, jointed in "Dogs Ballz" color.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

With Kings and Fatboys in the Kawartha's you can go wrong.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

My best day was at west branch got 9 in one day casting and trolling

My dad got 10 in one day there at west branch I cant remember if it was this year or last. Again trolling and casting. That lake is on fire sometimes!!

biggest was 46 1/2


----------



## serioustockman (May 4, 2009)

I am a bass fisherman, so I never target Musky. I have had several 4-5 fish days at West Branch. They are everywhere out there


----------



## Marc_Grattan (Nov 19, 2005)

I have had several 17 fish days of 30" or better days in Canada along with many more double digit days. In KY, my boat ghas had a 13 fish day at Cave and a 10 fish day at Green.


----------

